# Rhodophyta, Staghorn algae? ARGH!



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

What is this evil? I thought I was getting the hang of it all and wabam I got some mad algae growing.
Thanks.


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

Luigi said:


> Looks light thread algae or fuzz algae. You may need more fast growing plants to outcompete the algae.
> 
> Check this out for more detail. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php


thanks


----------

